

An Introduction to Meditation - ulvund
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1tw5sowFyM

======
crazydiamond
So what questions do you have? Perhaps you should give an introductory post in
this thread. I am going through the link, thanks for sharing. At the same
time, you might also search other links on HN. There's been a lot of
discussion on meditation here. Here's a thread from just a couple days back.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1915750>

I am still going through the youtube's pointed to in various posts from that
thread.

~~~
ulvund
I post meditation stuff becaue I enjoy it

